# Baby Gap in Dublin?



## Jane (14 Nov 2006)

Hi all,

Does anyone know where the Baby Gap in Dublin is? 

Thanks, J


----------



## TarfHead (14 Nov 2006)

GAP in Arnotts perhaps ?


----------



## Jane (14 Nov 2006)

Thanks Tarfhead, my sis is in Dublin at the moment & she was just wondering. I didn't realise there was a GAP in Arnotts.


----------



## extopia (14 Nov 2006)

It's not really a GAP - they just carry the GAP brand. Not sure if they do Baby Gap stuff but it's the first place I'd look.


----------



## Lollie (14 Nov 2006)

Yes, there's a baby Gap there. In the basement in Arnotts.


----------



## Jane (14 Nov 2006)

Ok, thanks all !!


----------



## z105 (15 Nov 2006)

Have a look here before your sister buys in Gap ! Particularly Baby Gap

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/programmes/panorama/970385.stm


----------

